# Carrier V A/c Problem



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

So, we're on our first camping trip with a real 50 amp hookup. Everything is great, but the front A/C unit (we have two) will not work. The green power light is on (we have the usual flashing red light inside the unit) and it acts like it is functioning fine. However, I hear the relay click but no fan, no compressor, only silence. The behavior is the same whether I use the remote or use the "emergency cool" button.

I tried the "reset" procedure found after searching the forum, but no joy.

What is really odd is that the thing worked during our PDI!!!

Any Carrier A/C experts wanna tackle this one?

Thanks!


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe a wasp nest around the fan blade....lol


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Maybe a wasp nest around the fan blade....lol


Nothing like getting advice about an air conditioner from a guy named "sweathog."









Hope you get that new A/C figured out without problem!

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Kevin,
Do you have two remotes for the a/c units? If you have a remote for each unit, you may need to reset the remote for the unit that is not working. Just take the batteries out and take a paperclip and push the reset button. We had that problem one time when we had the 28rsds.
Robert


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Check the breaker for that unit. Remember, the controls work on 12v, the compressor on 120v. Could just be the breaker needs resetting in the electrical panel.

C


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I have checked/reset everything and no joy. So, I'm just leavin' it hooked to the truck and dropping it at the dealer in the morning (I have to go that way anyway).

I'll update on what the fix is.


----------

